# Banged up refurbished receivers



## bubbagscotch (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok here it is, I hear people complaining that they got banged up, scratched, dusty, filthy receivers when they get Directv service or a replacement. I want to see some pictures to see if it's that bad. I own my receivers, but I'm curious to see how bad these refubished banged up stuff looks. Post some pics let's see who has the worst refurbished leased on here.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sure there are some that are a bit beat up, but I suspect that most refurbished systems are quite acceptable, otherwise there would be a lot more chatter about it than we actually have.


----------



## hrobbs (Jan 22, 2007)

Mine had small scratches on it. Not that bad. Unfortunately, it couldn't find a satellite signal 10% of the time, even though my other receivers could. Fortunately DTV replaced it with a HR24. So I'm good.


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

My experience as an installer = most refurbs were actually repacks. You could tell the boxes were open and resealed. In one instance out of thousands the CSR could not activate a box because the AC was listed on a closed account in another state.

Having also installed CATV (cable) the idea of new equipment just does not exist there.
Set tops (STBs) wander from system to system until they fail.

I don't think Directv even opens boxes for service.....don't know that for sure.

Joe


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

joe diamond said:


> My experience as an installer = most refurbs were actually repacks. You could tell the boxes were open and resealed. In one instance out of thousands the CSR could not activate a box because the AC was listed on a closed account in another state.
> 
> Having also installed CATV (cable) the idea of new equipment just does not exist there.
> Set tops (STBs) wander from system to system until they fail.
> ...


What's a "repack", Joe? Do you mean they just get the receivers in and pop them in a different box and send them out again without even powering them up and making sure they work?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

If DirecTv had to power up each DVR to test it completely, they would have changed the "Just a few more seconds" prompt a long time ago. That would be a great job, plugging in DVRs, waiting 10 minutes to boot up, 5 minutes to test, back in box. One employee could do maybe 8 to 16 per hour. Sure would help the unemployment figures if they did test em all.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

In one of the training videos, there's a short clip of one of the refurb facilities. It showed boxes being put into a rack for testing. Think a docking station for a laptop where all the connections on the back line up just right.

I've seen my fair share of refurbs over the past 4.5 years, easily in the 1000's. I have yet to have one cross my path that I did not feel was acceptable from a cosmetic standpoint. Some did need another wipedown with a papertowel and some windex, but nothing crazy.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Since the only failures I have heard about on here (with the exception of 1 box that had a bad HDMI port), have been hard drives. I wonder why DirecTv doesnt just buy a truckload of 500GB drives, and upgrade all the refurbs to 500GB, thereby reducing to a great extent, the only real hardware complaint about getting a refurb. It would also pretty much eliminate any failures due to a used hard drive with 3 yrs use on it, that might be getting ready to fail. I guess they might already replace the drives automatically, dont know, but my parents just got a refurb HR20 for a HR20 with a bad drive, and it still had the 300GB drive in it.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I recently got a HR21 refurb that had scratches on the top and front and the fan in the back was caked with dirt, but it worked fine. I would rather have a scratched box that works over a not scratched one that doesn't.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I doubt you'll get any photos of a refurbished unit. The one I got as a replacement for an H20-600 I've long since sold (owned unit). It came in looking new to me.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

I've had 4 refurb DVRs in the last few years. The first was okay cosmetically. The second came with several scratches on the top and sides of the unit. The third came with similar scratches, and 2 of the 4 rubber feet on the bottom of the DVR were missing. The fourth seemed like brand new on the top and sides, but the rear panel looked like it had been gouged at several times with a screw driver. Based on how bad the rear panel looked and how good the top and sides were, I suspect the possibility that the top and sides may have, when it was returned to DirecTV, been in such bad shape that the case was replaced. 

Of greater concern to me was that the first unit, an SD Tivo, had its hard drive die within about 3 months of the time I received it. The 2nd unit, an HR21 was dead on arrival. It wouldn't even boot up, and it had to be returned and replaced immediately. The third, another HR21 was operationally okay when I got it, but, within a couple of months, it intermittently refused to accept commands from the remote. By the time I had it for about 6 months, it stopped accepting commands from the remote completely. I've only had the 4th one, an HR22 for about a month, and it seems to be working okay so far. With the failures of the first 3 units, it made me wonder if they had been returned for intermittent issues and that, if those intermittent issues were not apparent in whatever testing was done, they were just sent right back out without any repairs actually having been done. One of the DVRs, the third, clearly had not gone through much testing or refurbing because the hard drive had not even been wiped clean. It still had recorded programming, passwords, etc. from the previous user. It even had all the set up settings from the previous user.


----------



## Hooterville (Jul 11, 2010)

Every receiver I have ever received from DirecTV over the past 12 years has been brand new.

How are you getting refurbished receivers?


----------



## buddybailey (Oct 17, 2007)

I've had them where the serial number on the box and the serial number on the sticker were different than the electronic number found thru the menu.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hooterville said:


> Every receiver I have ever received from DirecTV over the past 12 years has been brand new.
> 
> How are you getting refurbished receivers?


Only my initial receivers were new (before leasing) but over the past 6 years any replacements I have ever received have been pre-used however they have all been in a "9 stars out of 10" physical appearance condition.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

joe diamond said:


> My experience as an installer = most refurbs were actually repacks. You could tell the boxes were open and resealed. In one instance out of thousands the CSR could not activate a box because the AC was listed on a closed account in another state.
> 
> Having also installed CATV (cable) the idea of new equipment just does not exist there.
> Set tops (STBs) wander from system to system until they fail.
> ...


They don't, Joe. They use a contractor.

Rich


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> What's a "repack", Joe? Do you mean they just get the receivers in and pop them in a different box and send them out again without even powering them up and making sure they work?


Don't know about the test thing. But working receivers are inadvertently opened by installers, returned by customers and exchanged for other boxes during upgrades. Known defective receivers can be removed from packaging and known-to-be-good but used receivers inserted.

Recently receivers have been bulk shipped to HSP offices without accessories. Picked up used receivers don't always go back to Directv. I can't see a manager discarding a dented receiver that still works when he does not have enough inventory on hand to equip his next day of new installation orders.

Likewise, it helps nobody to attempt to install broken junk.

Joe


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

rich584 said:


> They don't, Joe. They use a contractor.
> 
> Rich


I guessed it could go either way.

Years ago, as Directv was adding Primestar customers, the installation company I was dealing with asked techs to list any electronics companies in their areas who would consider rehabing receivers. On a later visit I observed office wonks removing ACs and listing RIDs from the boxes. Then they were driving a truck on them and shoveling them into a dumpster.

Sometimes they want the boxes returned and sometimes not. I could never predict what the current policy was.

Joe


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

joe diamond said:


> I guessed it could go either way.
> 
> Years ago, as Directv was adding Primestar customers, the installation company I was dealing with asked techs to list any electronics companies in their areas who would consider rehabing receivers. On a later visit I observed office wonks removing AC#s and listing RIDs from the boxes. Then they were driving a truck on them and shoveling them into a dumpster.
> 
> ...


I've turned in 20-700s that were made in Mexico, can't get an HR older than them, and D* has always demanded a return.

Rich


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I've turned in 20-700s that were made in Mexico, can't get an HR older than them, and D* has always demanded a return.
> 
> Rich


Yeah, The HD stuff and recorders seem important to them. I think of SD stuff found in apartments and other rentals during new installations. The stuff was abandoned by previous tenants. No interest in shipping that stuff back. Customers report inconsistent reception of shipping boxes.

Joe


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

joe diamond said:


> Yeah, The HD stuff and recorders seem important to them. I think of SD stuff found in apartments and other rentals during new installations. The stuff was abandoned by previous tenants. No interest in shipping that stuff back. Customers report inconsistent reception of shipping boxes.
> 
> Joe


And yet, I still see posts where the poster states that D* told him to keep his 20. Makes me wonder how old they have to be.

Rich


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Never got a replacement receiver whit even a scratch on it although two dvr's didn't work.What you can do if they ask "ware is it going?" is to tell them it is going on the top shelf of a book case.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Hooterville said:


> Every receiver I have ever received from DirecTV over the past 12 years has been brand new.
> 
> How are you getting refurbished receivers?


How do you get these "brand new" DirecTV receivers delivered? By the Cannonball train?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Still no pictures of all these clunkers. Odd.


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Still no pictures of all these clunkers. Odd.


Oh, the box is black...I asked for silver!...Oh, the box is silver...I asked for black! Oh, I can't connect my OTA system; ****! It won't fit on my shelf so I don't want it. You mean I have to get the whole entertainment center moved so you can get the old box out? Damn! that is a big sucker! why can't the make them small. What kind of tape does this recorder tape? Where do I buy digital tape and why isn't there some in the box? Lucy, you just knocked that Directv box off the TV and I am going to have to find a way to get another one before this weekend...then you got some 'splanin to do! I just discovered there is not enough money around for another bill so the dented receiver has to go and the whole contract. Life is running on slow so now I can ***** and complain to somebody...unlike my kids...who never call!

Get the picture?

Joe


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gfrang said:


> Never got a replacement receiver whit even a scratch on it although two dvr's didn't work.What you can do if they ask "ware is it going?" is to tell them it is going on the top shelf of a book case.


Apparently, they have to ask that question. I just tell them it's in the family room. Then I put it wherever I want to.

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Hooterville said:


> Every receiver I have ever received from DirecTV over the past 12 years has been brand new.
> 
> How are you getting refurbished receivers?


I was promised a free second HD DVR when I inquired about the 2 year free HD access. The installer brought a refurbished HR21. He also tweaked my dish. Unit looks and works fine.

Yes, there's a new 24-month commitment and a $5 second box charge.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I just received an HR20-700. It is pretty cherry, there is some sticker residue on the access card door and a scratch on the right side. Other than that, it seems ok!


----------



## Helios (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey guys, first post here. It seems on the subject of refurbs that most of you are talking about replacement receivers. I wouldn't have an issue with getting a refurb on a warranty or protection plan swap for a defective box. But how does everybody feel about ordering what is clearly advertised as the latest greatest NEW receiver from their website and then getting one that isn't even the same model #, refurbed and dented? Because this is what I got. 

Here's my analogy....you go to Amazon and buy new Canon Powershot S45 but what you get is a refurbed S40 with dent in it. You'd be ticked. It's not that the refurb receiver doesn't work but what about honesty in advertising, not to mention disclosure? I found nothing in the terms, conditions, whatever, that states you might get used receiver when buying one as an upgrade.

I called and talked to a rep and got the usual useless conversation. I'm returning the box.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

matt1124 said:


> I just received an HR20-700. It is pretty cherry, there is some sticker residue on the access card door and a scratch on the right side. Other than that, it seems ok!


Hang onto it....the Smithsonian folks will be knocking on your door some time in the near future. :lol:

Actually...a number of folks prefer that original HD DVR model because of its on-board OTA capabilities. Enjoy.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

It's stuck back in its box, I don't have a use for it. I have HR24s and until I get around to sticking up an outdoor antenna, I don't get any OTA channels. It continually moves to the bottom of the sell stack, receivers actually on my account get sold last.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

In late September I ordered two SD DVRs to replace older TIVO receivers. I got two refurbished R15-100s. Both were cosmetically in very good shape and both are operating flawlessly.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

On account of my experience in 2007, I have long wondered what, if any, functional check is performed on most returned DVRs before they send them back out. I'm left wondering if shipping costs hit another department, and so there is little incentive for the the functional check department to minimize re-shipments. 

I got a then-new HR20-100 when the install guy came out in July 2007. It had a bad OTA tuner. They sent me a replacement unit, a refurb HR20-700, but it had a bad HDMI output (a functional check would have caught that). A 3rd unit (refurb) they sent had a noisy and tangible vibration/buzz to the unit. Should have been caught. The 4th one (refurb) they sent has been OK to this day, except the disk drive does have a loud "digital garbling" sound.


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

I've received a couple of R15 refurbs in the last couple years. They were acceptable cosmetically, but the most recent one had the wrong power cord with it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

tkrandall said:


> On account of my experience in 2007, I have long wondered what, if any, functional check on most returned DVRs before they send them back out. I'm left wondering if shipping costs hit another department, and so there is little incentive for the the functional check department to mimimize re-shipments.
> 
> I got a then new HR20-100 when the install guy came out in July 2007. It had a bad OTA tuner. They sent me a replacement unit, a refurb HR20-700, but it had a bad HDMI output (a functional check would have caught that). A 3rd unit (refurb) they sent had a noisy and tangible vibration/buzz to the unit. Should have been caught. The 4th one (refurb) they sent has been OK to this day, except the disk drive does have a loud "digital garbling" sound.


We know. Any refurbishing that's done now seems to be cosmetic. And that's something new! I could damn near write a short book about the replacements I've received that haven't worked.

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Refurbs are like used cars...

Some are good...some are lemons.
Some work just fine....others can give you trouble.
Some will last for a long time...others break down soon after you get them.

I've had 2 good ones and one not-so-good in the past.

Hopefully the inventory of those bad units adds to the recycle junk heap.


----------



## mobouser (May 23, 2007)

Just got a HR22 in the mail last week. Its obviously a refurbished unit and its scratched up but the package of goodies (remote etc) that came with it were spanking new. HR22 to me really suck this unit right off has issues with close captioning and if you pause the show your watching forget it u have to fiddle with the buttons on the front of the unit to get it to wake up.All bad omens, I complained to D* and will get a replacement via their truck crews. Someone mentioned the HR20 units, I got one and its fantastic works as good as the day it came through the mail to replace my HR10-250 and yes it was spanking new.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I got a replacement HR20-700 and it has worked great for two years. It was a refurb. I had an HR21-100 sent as a replacement for an HR21-200 that was failing. The first one came with a front panel that did not work. No lights, no response to the remote, nada. (Otherwise it worked fine, i.e., it showed a channel, did a software update, etc, but completely unusable). They sent me a replacement for the replacement, (another HR21-100) and it has worked just fine for the first three months or so. Some cosmetic damage on the back panel, but perfectly functional. 

Some good, some bad, ultimately resolved, is how I would put it.

Service was fast and courteous.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Refurbs are like used cars...
> 
> Some are good...some are lemons.
> Some work just fine....others can give you trouble.
> Some will last for a long time...others break down soon after you get them.


But you get to pick the brand and model. They don't just send you anything they want to. And they come right out and call them "used" or, for the higher scale cars, "pre-owned". If they based their model of selling used cars on D*'s model of selling replacements, no one in their right mind would buy a used car. Bad analogy.



> Hopefully the inventory of those bad units adds to the recycle junk heap.


I can't help but wonder if they consign bad units to the junk heap after they've tried to pawn them off on a specified number of customers and had them returned. Something like: "Let's send this one out ten times, perhaps some poor soul will get it to work."

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> But you get to pick the brand and model. They don't just send you anything they want to. And they come right out and call them "used" or, for the higher scale cars, "pre-owned". If they based their model of selling used cars on D*'s model of selling replacements, no one in their right mind would buy a used car. *Bad analogy*.


Not really.

Except for the ability to select a brand/model...its exactly the same, with the same risks.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not really.
> 
> Except for the ability to select a brand/model...its exactly the same, with the same risks.


And, naturally, no one drives a used car before they buy one or takes it to their mechanic *so it's exactly the same, with the same risks*.

This is a joke right? :lol:

Rich


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> And, naturally, no one drives a used car before they buy one or takes it to their mechanic *so it's exactly the same, with the same risks*.
> 
> This is a joke right? :lol:
> 
> Rich


Somebody's suffering from analysis paralysis.

Overthinking is not healthy.


----------



## MadMac (Feb 18, 2008)

joe diamond said:


> I think of SD stuff found in apartments and other rentals during new installations. The stuff was abandoned by previous tenants. No interest in shipping that stuff back. Customers report inconsistent reception of shipping boxes.


Retired an SD DVR a few months back - took three calls to get a recovery kit. Retired an SD receiver couple of weeks back, still no sign of the recovery kit. If they don't really want it, tell us that up front.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Somebody's suffering from analysis paralysis.
> 
> Overthinking is not healthy.


I always overthink. That's why we don't live in a mansion. I keep waiting for this house of cards to fall. And I'm ready. Easier to live below your means than above them or even at them. I think. I don't ever want to be poor again. I mean that with all sincerity. Heartbreaking to read about members who have to cut service to make ends meet.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MadMac said:


> Retired an SD DVR a few months back - took three calls to get a recovery kit. Retired an SD receiver couple of weeks back, still no sign of the recovery kit. If they don't really want it, tell us that up front.


Gotta have patience. This is just another thing D* has that's screwed up. Throw that DVR away and you'll get the kit the next day.

Rich


----------



## sparky54452 (Nov 8, 2010)

Check your account, pending orders, check all orders...if in fact they sent it, it will show there...if not call them because its not coming. What is coming is a charge for unreturned equipment.


----------



## sparky54452 (Nov 8, 2010)

When I got new receivers I told the lady upon activating be sure to send a kit for old dvr's. She said she did...she did not because they never came and no order. I had to call again then there was an order. This happened once before this too. It as I said will show up in orders on your account. Then people wonder why they got an F from the BBB, my debit card would be cleaned out if I didn't monitor what they are doing.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

MadMac said:


> Retired an SD DVR a few months back - took three calls to get a recovery kit. Retired an SD receiver couple of weeks back, still no sign of the recovery kit. If they don't really want it, tell us that up front.


Yes, I had to call twice to finally get a Return Kit.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

rich584 said:


> I always overthink. That's why we don't live in a mansion. I keep waiting for this house of cards to fall. And I'm ready. Easier to live below your means than above them or even at them. I think. I don't ever want to be poor again. I mean that with all sincerity. Heartbreaking to read about members who have to cut service to make ends meet.
> 
> Rich


+1 on that. I am going to come into a great deal of money soon and my neighbor asked if I was going to buy a Large Mansion and I told her I was quite comfortable with what I had but I wanted to be to help other people if I wanted to rather than spend it and maybe have to go back to work again as a friend of mine just did because he got burned in an investment deal which I told him not to get involved with.

Rather be Cautious than Foolish!!!


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

It does seem a bit cheesy to charge a HD Receiver fee for used equipment though. I just ordered an HD-DVR online and I was a little disappointed - not only was it not the HR24 pictured, but the receiver was pretty nicely scratched in lots of places on the back - clearly not the first time its been in someone's home....


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Not one picture?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sparky54452 said:


> When I got new receivers I told the lady upon activating be sure to send a kit for old dvr's. She said she did...she did not because they never came and no order. I had to call again then there was an order. This happened once before this too. It as I said will show up in orders on your account. Then people wonder why they got an F from the BBB, my debit card would be cleaned out if I didn't monitor what they are doing.


That's a perfect reason to call Retention and get some credits for poor service.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> +1 on that. I am going to come into a great deal of money soon and my neighbor asked if I was going to buy a Large Mansion and I told her I was quite comfortable with what I had but I wanted to be to help other people if I wanted to rather than spend it and maybe have to go back to work again as a friend of mine just did because he got burned in an investment deal which I told him not to get involved with.
> 
> Rather be Cautious than Foolish!!!


Rather be cautious than poor!!! Been there, done that and it kinda sucks. 

Rich


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

matt1124 said:


>


Your problem is obvious. Your receiver didn't come with a case top.... :hurah:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

crkeehn said:


> Your problem is obvious. Your receiver didn't come with a case top.... :hurah:


!rolling

But honestly, I don't think its right either if folks get something that looks like or operates like it just came from a flea market.


----------



## MadMac (Feb 18, 2008)

MadMac said:


> Retired an SD DVR a few months back - took three calls to get a recovery kit. Retired an SD receiver couple of weeks back, still no sign of the recovery kit. If they don't really want it, tell us that up front.


Got kit on Tuesday after a follow-up e-mail. Boxed up and handed over to USPS yesterday, then came home to an automated message from D* that they "were sorry to lose me as a customer"! Phone call to a very articulate fellow who was clearly from the Indian sub-continent confirmed that my screens wouldn't be going blank. It's silly little things like this that let companies down.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

MadMac said:


> Got kit on Tuesday after a follow-up e-mail. Boxed up and handed over to USPS yesterday, then came home to an automated message from D* that they "were sorry to lose me as a customer"! Phone call to a very articulate fellow who was clearly from the Indian sub-continent confirmed that my screens wouldn't be going blank. It's silly little things like this that let companies down.


DirecTV _DOES NOT_ have any call centers in India. The only ones I'm aware of are in Puerto Rico & the Philippines.


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

RobertE said:


> DirecTV _DOES NOT_ have any call centers in India. The only ones I'm aware of are in Puerto Rico & the Philippines.


"Thank you for calling Mr. RobertE. I will be glad to help you with your transaction.

Ah, Mr RobertE, I will now read you the work order number.. . . . Is that the correct number? And on that work order you were to install three Directv receivers and use a 3 x 4 multiswitch? . . Oh, and you did not use the 3 x 4 multiswitch?

We will have to compose another work order. This will take one business day and then I can close your work order.

This call center is now closed. You will have to call back when it again opens. We will not be able to enter your work for previous days.

I can only close two work orders and then I must take a call from another technician. You must get on HOLD again."

That call center?

Joe


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

MadMac said:


> Got kit on Tuesday after a follow-up e-mail. Boxed up and handed over to USPS yesterday, then came home to an automated message from D* that they "were sorry to lose me as a customer"! Phone call to a very articulate fellow who was clearly from the Indian sub-continent confirmed that my screens wouldn't be going blank. It's silly little things like this that let companies down.


There are even a few Indian people who live in the United States.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

joed32 said:


> There are even a few Indian people who live in the United States.


You betcha...


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

joe diamond said:


> "Thank you for calling Mr. RobertE. I will be glad to help you with your transaction.
> 
> That call center?
> 
> Joe


I'll type s-l-o-w-e-r for you Joe, please try and stay up to speed with the rest of the group.

So, once again, other than Puerto Rico & the Philippines, DirecTv _DOES NOT_ have any off shore call centers. To take it a step further, Multiband also has all it's call centers in the US. Some are in Kentucky (which can sound like a foreign land), but all here in the USA.

Someone go find Joe, I think we lost him again. :nono2:


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

matt1124 said:


>


I wonder what the chances are that box was previously owned by someone who felt entitled to open and modify a leased box. Just throw the old HDD in and send it back for replacement when you are done with it. After all it doesn't work right. It's D's problem now.:eek2: Right?


----------



## MadMac (Feb 18, 2008)

RobertE said:


> DirecTV _DOES NOT_ have any call centers in India.


With respect, Sir, I suggest you read again what I wrote. There's no question that this fellow had his origins somewhere in the general direction of India. Whether he was actually there when I spoke with him is, of course, another matter. In any event, he was very articulate and helpful.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

drpjr said:


> Just throw the old HDD in and send it back for replacement when you are done with it. After all it doesn't work right. It's D's problem now.:eek2: Right?


Well, if I learned anything from here it is:

Don't stack accounts with friends to make extra money
Don't take anything to Canada or even talk about it here
Don't open a leased box or try to sell one
Don't move equipment between rooms
Don't take a box camping with you without an RV account
Don't call and threaten to cancel for a discount

BUT if you want to buy or sell something broken, forget all the "DBS Talk law" and their sheriffs, and your ethics and beliefs, just get the protection plan. (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185743)

Seems like anyone who mentions any of that gets everyone's panties in a wad, but the take home message of the linked thread was abusing the system like you just mentioned.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Apr 6, 2008)

Just a couple of random observations...

I ordered a HRxx to upgrade a D10. I received a HR24-500 in a box that had a large label on the end that said "HR24-NEW". The "-NEW" was in the same font as the HR part. It had a DirecTV seal (one of those round stickers) on the box. That was on top of a second seal which had been broken. The unit inside looked completely new - it had the protective plastic tape on the front panel, etc.

When I called to do the swap, I asked if they would be sending a recovery kit for the D10. They said they would not, and they didn't want it back.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

To anyone who might care. I just sent my dead HR20-100 back on 11/26. It was continually rebooting, etc etc. I acquired an HR24 as a replacement. If anyone getss a refurb HR20-100 from DirecTV check the RID and if it ends in 2808 it's the one I sent back. It was never opened and the case is in perfect condition. It would be interesting to see how long before it gets into the refurb stream. This will never be known, but fun to try.


----------

